# Been looking for two years



## Chuck Simmons (May 15, 2018)

Hi I have been on a morel search for two years now with no luck. I was cleaning up my back yard today and found these. Are they the elusive morel I have been looking for? FYI my wife can’t stop laughing cause I have been to every park in Md.  The top on two are cut off. Thanks for the help.


----------



## charlie maedge (Mar 31, 2020)

Chuck Simmons said:


> Hi I have been on a morel search for two years now with no luck. I was cleaning up my back yard today and found these. Are they the elusive morel I have been looking for? FYI my wife can’t stop laughing cause I have been to every park in Md.  The top on two are cut off. Thanks for the help.


yep thats what your looking for!


----------



## Kbshroom (Apr 1, 2017)

Yes sir congrats on your find!


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Chuck Simmons said:


> Hi I have been on a morel search for two years now with no luck. I was cleaning up my back yard today and found these. Are they the elusive morel I have been looking for? FYI my wife can’t stop laughing cause I have been to every park in Md.  The top on two are cut off. Thanks for the help.


 “If I ever go looking for my heart’s desire again, I won’t go looking any further then my own backyard”. Dorothy,Wizard of Oz......Smart girl.... congratulations...If you don’t mind me asking what county are you in??? .....


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

Chuck Simmons said:


> Hi I have been on a morel search for two years now with no luck. I was cleaning up my back yard today and found these. Are they the elusive morel I have been looking for? FYI my wife can’t stop laughing cause I have been to every park in Md.  The top on two are cut off. Thanks for the help.


Yes they are!


----------



## Chuck Simmons (May 15, 2018)

redfred said:


> “If I ever go looking for my heart’s desire again, I won’t go looking any further then my own backyard”. Dorothy,Wizard of Oz......Smart girl.... congratulations...If you don’t mind me asking what county are you in??? .....


Prince George’s between Bowie and Annapolis


----------



## pollackeee (Mar 27, 2019)

I found 2 blacks today! Baltimore County


----------



## redfred (Apr 15, 2016)

Chuck Simmons said:


> Prince George’s between Bowie and Annapolis





pollackeee said:


> I found 2 blacks today! Baltimore County


Now let’s go find some more!!!!!


----------

